# F700 sound & mic -= WORKING=-



## erlise (Mar 28, 2008)

Try this for Audio/Mic problems.Conexant SmartAudio 221:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Unzip to a folder.Run installer.If it errors use device Manager.
From Device Manager,right click "Audio Device on HD",choose Update driver,
No to connect,
Install from a list or specific location,
Don't search I will choose the driver to install,
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".Ignore XP when it complains.
Reboot.

If you have any other problem contact me (xp pro fully working)

Erliseray:


----------



## pencapchew (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, I just wanna express my special thanks to erlise. This driver finally solve the sound problem. It works! ray: 

Yahoo!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes,
I also wish to thank Erlise for posting this.
It will help alot of people out there.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## euphoric (Apr 1, 2008)

erlise said:


> Try this for Audio/Mic problems.Conexant SmartAudio 221:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4
> 
> ...


ray: ALL HAIL ERLISE!! ray:

Thank you so much.. finally... Mic's working in XP... no need to go to Vista!!


----------



## budhop75 (Mar 20, 2008)

I also have the smartAuto chip 221. I have tried to follow the instructions in the previous post.The wizard will not allow me to "open/install" the WiSVHe5.inf file in the final step saying it is not for "this" hardware (or words to that effect)".

In other words it does NOT allow me to install "anyway".

Any suggestions?

and thanks for your help.

Ps: I am dual booting Vista and xp on an HP 6772. The audio in Vista is working fine. It is the xp version I am having the problem with (sec).


----------



## budhop75 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm embaressed to add that I have tried the suggested procedure again with success. The audio is now working. wish I say what I did different but can't. Just appreciate your procedure worked.

thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Budhop75,:wave:
I am glad "erlise" salution worked for you!:grin:
The problem might have been the way you installed it the first time.
Anyways, It does work (thanks to erlise).ray:

On a side note, not only to you, but anyone whom may look at this thread.
Please if you have an issue., Post it on a new thread. This thread gives you a link that may resolve a sound issue, but it may not work on all models.

I am glad your issue is resolved.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sria89 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey friends

The solutions you people are providing here are very nice, I have a different problem all together. I have this compaq c772tu laptop which i bought hardly one month back... One day while playing music, it suddenly crashed down and from the next time i started it the processing speed has been very down. For hardly one or two programs running, Task Manager indicates almost 80% CPU usage...


With your solutions i could solve the audio problems etc, but how should i solve this one??? Show me a solution please!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Sria89
Welcome toTSF.
Please post a new thread on your issue as this thread is for a sound issue.
Please post the exact model, operating system (Did you downgrade from Vista to XP) and the issue you are having?
If you have already posted a new thread, link me to it.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dykhadgi (Sep 17, 2008)

Dear sir,

by this thread my sound problem solve, But microphone not working
I have Compaq C772ut nootbook..
My internal attach microphone not supported, please give me some solution, when i purchase it working fine, but after format it not work...

thank you
Dhananjay


----------

